# Day Trip to TPL on the Texas Eagle



## Bob Dylan (Jul 26, 2012)

Pleasant Day Trip today on #22 from AUS-TPL to take advantage of the Summer Bonus Promo running till 8/11 and have Lunch in my favorite Mom and Pop Diner!

Consist was Engine(1)/TransDorm/Coaches(2)/SSL/Diner-CCC/Coach/Revenue Sleeper! Friendly Crew, Ran on time all the way! Full Train, 100+ got on in AUS, First Time I was EVER assigned a Coach Seat in Austin! (I rode in the SSL!)

The Rail Museum in TPL has built platforms for the old Equipment parked in Front of the Santa Fe Station/Museum and have restored the 10/6 Sleeper that was in Early Amtrak Colors to Santa Fe Original Aluminum, Car is named Pine Mesa! Pretty shabby inside, as is the old 10/6 Pullman in front of it, makes one realize the current Sleepers arent so bad after all!

After a really good Chicken Fried Steak Special Lunch, hung out in the Really nice HiRise Library till 7PM since #21 was running 3 Hours down all day! It arrived @ 7:45PM, lots of seats avaialble and Last Call for Dinner in the Diner was announced as we rolled out 3 Hours down! Made our 2 Spots in Taylor (Coach/Sleeper), then Cruised down the UP Tracks to Austin, No Freights or Delays, fastest I've Ever been down MoPAC! Pulled into Austin @ 8:45PM, 2 1/2 Hours down! Most of the pax deboarded here since it wasnt a #421 day for the Eagle!

We had 2 Carry-Bys that didnt get off in Taylor so the Conductor and the Agent arranged for a cab to take them back to Taylor, fare probably is $50 at least! (Id say it was their fault, there were several announcements before Taylor, and in the Station, several People got on and off so in this case I wonder if the Conductor and the Coach Attendant get the blame, I know Amtrak doesnt like Carry-Bys! All in all a nice Trip and 600 more AGR Points into the Account!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 27, 2012)

Enjoyed your trip report Jim.  Would like to ride the TE again now that the times to get to Arizona are better. Looking forward to seeing you in Philly in October.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> Enjoyed your trip report Jim.  Would like to ride the TE again now that the times to get to Arizona are better. Looking forward to seeing you in Philly in October.


:hi: Thanks Bill, yall have any trips planned before Oct? We leave on the 11th of Aug for Cool California!


----------



## stntylr (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey Jim.

Glad you enjoyed your trip to my home station. The people at the railroad museum are great if you want to talk trains.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2012)

stntylr said:


> 1343420394[/url]' post='383078']Hey Jim.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip to my home station. The people at the railroad museum are great if you want to *talk* *trains*.


Now who would want to talk trains?




I'd rather *TAKE* trains!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 27, 2012)

I enjoyed your report, too, Jim, even though I have to admit to having the green slime of envy washing over me at reading about having the opportunity to get AGR points so easily!! I have no such opportunities like that here, unless it involved taking Thruway buses from my town to Spokane and back, and it's not worth the hassle to get tickets, call to get the points credited, etc.....

Anyway, like I said, I enjoyed your report!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 28, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed your trip report Jim.  Would like to ride the TE again now that the times to get to Arizona are better. Looking forward to seeing you in Philly in October.
> ...



Yes, Jim we are heading for SLC on the CL & CZ in September. Part of a trip to Yellowstone National Park. Return on the CZ and CL to CLE a week later.  Have a good time in CA. :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


   Im envious, yall have a Ball!!


----------



## stntylr (Jul 28, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > 1343420394[/url]' post='383078']Hey Jim.
> ...


If you really want to talk trains try Tom the station host at the Mcgregor station.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 28, 2012)

I enjoyed your report and am happy you were able to get some bonus points.


----------

